# Tires and rims



## swampdonkey9 (Oct 21, 2011)

I can't get my 30x9 silverbacks to seal on my 14x7 motosport diesels. i got the back tires to seal they are 30x11


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Are they just leaking around the bead or you can't get it to pop up on the rim?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Ratchet strap the center. Soon as it catches and starts holding air let the strap loose.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I had 30-9-14 backs on 8" 112's it'll work but we used a blow tank to pop them out the ratchet strap didn't work for me the tires were just too stiff.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

if you dont have a blow tank and have a little well care free... get ya some GOOD starting fluid ... works best to do it weak a few times to warm the tire up and also give ya a judgge of how much to put in the tire when you go to blow it. also run it back on the tire and even on the ground you dont want your hand around the rim when it seals up. sometimes you will need to add air with the hose while doing this but most of the times leave the core in get it hot and light a good amount of it in the tire it will pop right on the rim and it cant get air so the fire burns right out inside the tire.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

go with the starter fluid but be carefull


----------

